# Back in the saddle



## MAXlMUS (Oct 12, 2018)

Greeting Guys

I used to be a seriously in to the coffee scnene, but due to family and work commitments just didnt have the time it deserved.

However I am back now with a vengence, I plan to start with some cheap equipment and build slowly and surely.

So just saying Hi!!!

Max


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Welcome back. Enjoy the journey!


----------

